# lathe trouble



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a Turncrafter Pro Midi lathe. I was using it today and completed one pen, no issues. While I was turning a second pen the lathe sounded slightly different and when I turned off the power to change the speed for finishing I noticed that the lathed stopped spinning very quickly and the head stock was warm to the touch.

Any advise on what is the cause of this and why it would happen so suddenly? I was trying to take the headstock apart a little to see if I could fix it, but I can't figure it out.

HELP
D


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Does it still turn freely? Sounds like you may have lost a bearing?


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Lathe problems*

I agree,how long have you had it.Still under warranty ??If not hen contact the manufactor and get a service manual that should hep.Because like already said,I think the bearing is gone.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

Hearing what you said...(wrote) It has to be a bearing. Any grinding noise??


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I bought it used about a year ago so I don't think that there is any warrenty. it always turned freely before, no grinding sound. 

Is this an easy fix that I can do myself? Or is this something that is going to cost me as much as the lathe itself?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't find an online manual for it, do you have a parts breakdown
that you can scan? It should not be that big of a job and the bearings
should be available locally.

And no, it should not cost that much.

Finally!!!!

You owe me big time!:laughing::laughing::laughing:

It has instructions for changing the bearings.

http://www.pennstateind.com/library/TCLPRO_man2.pdf


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

oh great thanks. But where can i get these bearings? I have some pens that I need to make and I need to get my lathe up and running quickly

Does the hand wheel screw on to the spindle? So need to keep the spindle from moving before I can take it all apart?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Dvoigt said:


> oh great thanks. But where can i get these bearings? I have some pens that I need to make and I need to get my lathe up and running quickly
> 
> Does the hand wheel screw on to the spindle? So need to keep the spindle from moving before I can take it all apart?


This is the best I can do with out being there.

You can get the numbers off the bearings and do some calling,
yellow pages!

Check industrial supply houses and parts stores. Like NAPA

*NAPA AUTO PARTS* *Genuine Parts Company* 28735 Gratiot Avenue Roseville, MI 48066 Tel: (586) 773-3485 Fax: N/A


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh really you can get them at places like Napa? I wouldn't that thought of that.... 

Thanks for your detailed explanation. I took out those 2 screws, but the wheel wasn't unscrewing... I'll have to give it a harder look tomorrow.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Dvoigt said:


> Oh really you can get them at places like Napa? I wouldn't that thought of that....
> 
> Thanks for your detailed explanation. I took out those 2 screws, but the wheel wasn't unscrewing... I'll have to give it a harder look tomorrow.


You will need to hold the shaft tightly and it may
be left handed threads?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It appears to dissassemble just like the Jet mini. The handle is left hand thread on the jet. Before you run out and buy a bearing loosen the setscrews on the spindle handle and loosen it by turning it clockwise. Then see if the spindle rotates freely. Something could have slipped and tightened it. 
When removing the spindle there is a setscrew on the pulley. If you have trouble getting this off the spindle remove the setscrew and put a drill down through the hole that just barely clears the theads. Bump the shaft a few times to remove the little burr that the set screw raises and the pulley should come off.
I don't know about NAPA for the parts but there should be several places around that sell bearings. I buy mine locally from a dealer called Nutz-n-bolts. You can even find some bearings at Tractor supply. If not you can easily find a matching bearing online.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I got the hand wheel off by turning it counter clockwise.... it took ALOT of force to get it loose though. So much that I put my wine stopper turning attachment on to grip tighter without damaging the threads. Once I got it wheel off everything turns smoothly now. I see no damage to the threads, wheel, or lathe, so I put it all back together!

But now my wine stopper attachment is stuck on the front and I can't gt it off! Which way does it need to turn again?! I tried everything and I can't get it to budge and I'm starting to mar up the spindle trying to hold it!

Solve one issue, create another!


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Dvoigt said:


> I got the hand wheel off by turning it counter clockwise.... it took ALOT of force to get it loose though. So much that I put my wine stopper turning attachment on to grip tighter without damaging the threads. Once I got it wheel off everything turns smoothly now. I see no damage to the threads, wheel, or lathe, so I put it all back together!
> 
> But now my wine stopper attachment is stuck on the front and I can't gt it off! Which way does it need to turn again?! I tried everything and I can't get it to budge and I'm starting to mar up the spindle trying to hold it!
> 
> Solve one issue, create another!


Try using a little heat, heat gun, hairdryer?
Bump with soft hammer, block of wood?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't know what wine stopper attachment you have but anything on the inboard side of the headstock should unscrew by turning it Counter clockwise.
Did your handwheel have setscrew in it? The Jet mini does and you have to loosen them to get the handwheel off. If yours has setscrews and you didn't loosen them that could be why it was so hard to get off.
The Jet also has a larger metal ring behind the threads on the inboard side of the lathe. There are 2 holes in this. You put a rod in one of the holes and hold this while unscrewing faceplates and chucks. If your lathe has those then put the rod in and try to unscrew your wine stopper tool.
If your wine stopper tool is a Morse taper that fits inside the spindle you simply have to knock it out by putting a bar through the spindle and tapping it with a mallet.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

GOT IT. Thanks everyone for their input!


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I know how the ground crew for Apollo 13 felt!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

BHOFM Maybe you could fix the Hubble Telescope.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Dvoigt said:


> I got the hand wheel off by turning it counter clockwise....


Correction! I turned it clockwise, not counter clockwise.... An important note.


----------



## cowchaser (Feb 3, 2009)

Dvoigt said:


> Correction! I turned it clockwise, not counter clockwise.... An important note.


I am going to ask even though I bet you did. 

Did you back out the set screw in the hand wheel before you start cranking it loose?


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

HAHA! yes i did, both of them. But it was jammed on there somehow.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

You might want to take the setscrews all the way out and be sure there isn't a second setscrew under it. I've run into that before when repairing equipment.


----------

